# 12 Eggs A Day Diet And Full Animal Base



## YvngNewport (Dec 27, 2022)

I have decided to eat a dozen raw eggs a day as well as continue my animal base and fruit diet. I just want to post to share my experience with eating 12 eggs a day and if I get good gains. I am 6 foot 1, 205 pounds, 11% body fat. I lift twice a day every day and am currently training for a marathon. I have read that 36 eggs a day was a diet used in the old days but it has not gotten the best reviews in the modern day. I am going to try a fraction of it. Stay tuned for the 30 days if you are interested in trying this.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 27, 2022)

What are you gaining doing this?


----------



## bullzelle (Dec 27, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> What are you gaining doing this?


He's gonna get all yolked up


----------



## eazy (Dec 27, 2022)

bullzelle said:


> He's gonna get all yolked up







he'll be here all week.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 27, 2022)

I'm interested in seeing how you do on this. Wasn't the 36 eggs part of Vince Gironda's "steak and eggs" diet?


----------



## YvngNewport (Dec 27, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> What are you gaining doing this?


protein and animal fats. Mostly I am wanting to just experiment a new idea


----------



## YvngNewport (Dec 27, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> I'm interested in seeing how you do on this. Wasn't the 36 eggs part of Vince Gironda's "steak and eggs" diet?


yes exactly, I want to try it but 36 eggs is just way too much fat for me to justify though. So I am going with 12


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 27, 2022)

YvngNewport said:


> protein and animal fats. Mostly I am wanting to just experiment a new idea


Can't you do this same thing with two eggs a day? And lean protein like sirloin or chicken? 

I guess I'm just not understanding the advantage of using 12 eggs vs 2 eggs a day..?


----------



## YvngNewport (Dec 27, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> Can't you do this same thing with two eggs a day? And lean protein like sirloin or chicken?
> 
> I guess I'm just not understanding the advantage of using 12 eggs vs 2 eggs a day..?


Definitely, you are right. I was an athlete in college and now a coach. i want to explore ways to get nutrients in quickly and inexpensively. I know that this is unconventional, dont worry lol


----------



## BigChief1 (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## RiR0 (Dec 27, 2022)

Do you understand why 12 raw eggs a day is stupid? 
Probably not it’s sad that you’re a coach and sounds like you’re giving nutrition advice. 
It’s funny no one in this thread knows why it’s stupid. For starters there’s a chance of poisoning. 
There’s also the fact that you only absorb about 50% of the nutrients of raw eggs vs about 90% cooked.
So you could get the same from 6 cooked eggs as a dozen raw without the chance of food poisoning and the chance of a biotin deficiency. 
Also you’d save money


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 27, 2022)

Oh yeah good luck not eventually shitting yourself


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 27, 2022)

I always love a good bout of salmonella


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 27, 2022)

It's like a good cleanse amirite


----------



## eazy (Dec 27, 2022)

off topic



RiR0 said:


> There’s also the fact that you only absorb about 50% of the nutrients of raw eggs vs about 90% cooked.


Please settle a debate.

I cook the egg whites for this reason.

I have been told I don't need to cook them "being pasteurized counts as being cooked"

does being pasteurized count the same as cooking the egg white?


----------



## CJ (Dec 27, 2022)

YvngNewport said:


> ... i want to explore ways to get nutrients in quickly and inexpensively...


Then cook the eggs.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 27, 2022)

You can buy pasteurized egg liquid. Which is technically safe but that shit sucks. Lots of restaurants use it. Just cook your eggs. Tastes better.

Fyi ordering scrambled eggs usually means you're getting egg liquid that's pasteurized. Order county scrambled. Basically eggs cracked, and scrambled.

Smaller chains or one off places might not order that and just scramble a bunch ahead of time "burr mix" but large chains generally don't. That's why they are all yellow without any white in them.


----------



## CJ (Dec 27, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You can buy pasteurized egg liquid. Which is technically safe but that shit sucks. Lots of restaurants use it. Just cook your eggs. Tastes better.


Safe, yes. But not heated enough during the pasteurization process to get full nutrient absorption, specifically biotin, as previously mentioned.


----------



## eazy (Dec 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> Safe, yes. But not heated enough during the pasteurization process to get full nutrient absorption, specifically biotin, as previously mentioned.


and this includes carton egg whites?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 27, 2022)

I'll take a picture of the box, bag and ingredients list for everyone. This is a product that is used everywhere.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 27, 2022)

eazy said:


> and this includes carton egg whites?


I would assume yes and if not pasteurized then there should be a quite short expiration date. But on what CJ pointed out. Yes I would assume so. Pasteurizing things fucks shit up and adds allot of ingredients sometimes but not always.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> Safe, yes. But not heated enough during the pasteurization process to get full nutrient absorption, specifically biotin, as previously mentioned.


It also binds iron to a degree, but it's not like it binds these things throughout the entire day. If spaced out from a meal that contains biotin or other micronutrients that we're concerned by 3-4 hours then it should be fine.

This does not change the bio-availabilty issue though. Cooked is still superior by a landslide.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 27, 2022)

Vegetables and such are different from what I understand but proteins need to be cooked. Meats, eggs etc.


----------



## CJ (Dec 27, 2022)

eazy said:


> and this includes carton egg whites?


Everything I've seen says that it is SAFE to drink uncooked pasteurized egg whites.


----------



## eazy (Dec 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> Everything I've seen says that it is SAFE to drink uncooked pasteurized egg whites.



I should have been more specific in my quote.

what about the bioavailability of the nutrients and protein.

what happens is I cook them just in case, not leaving anything on the table. 

someone will come along to tell me it's not necessary to cook them.


----------



## CJ (Dec 27, 2022)

eazy said:


> I should have been more specific in my quote.
> 
> what about the bioavailability of the nutrients and protein.
> 
> ...


I keep seeing the 90% bioavailabity of cooked vs 50% bioavailabity of raw in terms of protein wherever I look, as Riro stated earlier. This study abstract also says as much, although it's just the abstract..








						Digestibility of cooked and raw egg protein in humans as assessed by stable isotope techniques - PubMed
					

Egg proteins contribute substantially to the daily nitrogen allowances in Western countries and are generally considered to be highly digestible. However, information is lacking on the true ileal digestibility of either raw or cooked egg protein. The recent availability of stable isotope-labeled...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




I'm not sure about EVERY individual nutrient in eggs, raw vs cooked, but I key in on the biotin, as that's the main nutrient egg YOLKS provide in abundance compared to other foods. Liver is also high in biotin.

But if you're asking specifically about egg WHITES, there's not much nutritional value in those other than the protein.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> I keep seeing the 90% bioavailabity of cooked vs 50% bioavailabity of raw in terms of protein wherever I look, as Riro stated earlier. This study abstract also says as much, although it's just the abstract..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's talking raw, vs pasteurized which has gone through a heating process

We know raw is 50%, and cooked is 90%. Both RiR0 and the study data agree on that. Does anyone have data on pasteurized?


----------



## CJ (Dec 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He's talking raw, vs pasteurized which has gone through a heating process
> 
> We know raw is 50%, and cooked is 90%. Both RiR0 and the study data agree on that. Does anyone have data on pasteurized?


Oh shit, he was. My bad.

Honestly, I have no idea raw vs pasteurized vs cooked.

It'd be safe to say that it's not going to be HIGHER than the 90% bioavailabity of cooked, so just cook them to be sure you get your money's worth.


----------



## BigChief1 (Dec 27, 2022)

I’m not sure I’m exactly following here….
By definition doesn’t cooked mean prepared over heat? Which pasteurized is. Or are we saying fried ice cream has a better nutritional value to standard pint?  If cook time or temp is the deciding factor then are over cooked rubber eggs more nutritious than eggs a bit runny? I’m certainly no scientific guru but the shit don’t pass the smell test to me


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 27, 2022)

BigChief1 said:


> I’m not sure I’m exactly following here….
> By definition doesn’t cooked mean prepared over heat? Which pasteurized is. Or are we saying fried ice cream has a better nutritional value to standard pint?  If cook time or temp is the deciding factor then are over cooked rubber eggs more nutritious than eggs a bit runny? I’m certainly no scientific guru but the shit don’t pass the smell test to me


Trust me no one would ever accuse you of anything remotely intelligent.


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 27, 2022)

Jesus fuck the guy is comparing ice cream to eggwhites


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 27, 2022)

I drink 16oz of liquid egg whites in the mornings.  According to the carton that is 15 eggs without the fat and cholesterol.  I know there are debates about the bio-availability of pasteurized egg whites.  But that seems much easier.


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 27, 2022)

I missed about two hours of replies to this thread.  My bad fellas.  Peace.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 27, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> I missed about two hours of replies to this thread.  My bad fellas.  Peace.


Its ok, just watch yourself. Walk on eggshells so to speak, lol .
The short angry rapid monkey has interjected himself and he's ready to continue lashing out.


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 27, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> I drink 16oz of liquid egg whites in the mornings.  According to the carton that is 15 eggs without the fat and cholesterol.  I know there are debates about the bio-availability of pasteurized egg whites.  But that seems much easier.


I’m not too worried about the actual bioavailability. I drink 64oz a day. It’s the same for me because it’s easy and they give me no issues. 
I consume around 500g of protein a day. The thing is just be consistent with your food sources and it’ll allow you to make changes as necessary without worrying about the small stuff


----------



## BigChief1 (Dec 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Jesus fuck the guy is comparing ice cream to eggwhites


Say what u will. You ain’t good enough to hurt my feelings. In case you didn’t know eggs are a key ingredient in ice cream and they ain’t scrambled. Commercial ice cream is made from pasteurized egg whites. You saying that ain’t safe, healthy, etc… Would it be more nutritious ( which was my question about fried ice cream) it’s still fuckin egg whites. So in your “expert opinion” please tell me how many grams of protein a carton of pasteurized egg whites that states a 100grams protein as is will be if scrambled?


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 27, 2022)

BigChief1 said:


> Say what u will. You ain’t good enough to hurt my feelings. In case you didn’t know eggs are a key ingredient in ice cream and they ain’t scrambled. Commercial ice cream is made from pasteurized egg whites. You saying that ain’t safe, healthy, etc… Would it be more nutritious ( which was my question about fried ice cream) it’s still fuckin egg whites. So in your “expert opinion” please tell me how many grams of protein a carton of pasteurized egg whites that states a 100grams protein as is will be if scrambled?


😂 I said raw eggs dipshit not pasturized.
Who’s eating ice cream for nutritional content.
You’re too stupid to comprehend the exact words on the screen


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 27, 2022)

*pasteurized Mr. Self Proclaimed Expert on everything.


----------



## BigChief1 (Dec 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂 I said raw eggs dipshit not pasturized.
> Who’s eating ice cream for nutritional content.
> You’re too stupid to comprehend the exact words on the screen


U specifically replied to my post where I even gave a definition of pasteurized. Think you would be better off playing with the tards at your local YMCA. Probably can even convince them your a somebody and to say sir yes sir.


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 27, 2022)

BigChief1 said:


> U specifically replied to my post where I even gave a definition of pasteurized. Think you would be better off playing with the tards at your local YMCA. Probably can even convince them your a somebody and to say sir yes sir.


I never said pasturized eggwhites “ain’t” healthy or any of your other retard drivel. 
Yes you belong on this forum. You’re strong candidate for elite status


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 28, 2022)

bwhahah, someone turned green


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 28, 2022)

BigChief1 said:


> Say what u will. You ain’t good enough to hurt my feelings. In case you didn’t know eggs are a key ingredient in ice cream and they ain’t scrambled. Commercial ice cream is made from pasteurized egg whites. You saying that ain’t safe, healthy, etc… Would it be more nutritious ( which was my question about fried ice cream) it’s still fuckin egg whites. So in your “expert opinion” please tell me how many grams of protein a carton of pasteurized egg whites that states a 100grams protein as is will be if scrambled?


Which commercial ice cream has egg whites?


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Which commercial ice cream has egg whites?


apparently he thinks milk, cream, and sugar have eggwhites in them


----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Which commercial ice cream has egg whites?


Ben and Jerry's


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> apparently he thinks milk, cream, and sugar have eggwhites in them


But if you fry it then you unlock the gainzzz


----------



## BigChief1 (Dec 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Which commercial ice cream has egg whites?


I believe all use pasteurized egg whites. Now some country folk still make homemade ice cream with raw eggs.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 28, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Ben and Jerry's
> 
> View attachment 33451


Ok. It would be better to say SOME commercial ice cream has egg whites. It’s clearly not all commercial ice cream in a generalized statement.


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 28, 2022)

BigChief1 said:


> I believe all use pasteurized egg whites. Now some country folk still make homemade ice cream with raw eggs.


😂 you believe? You made the statement with such conviction before. There’s some with liquid egg yolk. What purpose would eggwhites serve?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 28, 2022)

BigChief1 said:


> I believe all use pasteurized egg whites. Now some country folk still make homemade ice cream with raw eggs.



Breyers doesn’t use egg whites.


----------



## BigChief1 (Dec 28, 2022)

Per google…. For whatever that’s worth

While *commercially manufactured ice cream is typically made with pasteurized eggs or egg products*, recipes for homemade ice cream often use raw eggs in the base mixture.Oct 20, 2022


https://www.health.state.mn.us › ice...
Home Made Ice Cream - MN Dept. of Health​


----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Breyers doesn’t use egg whites.
> 
> View attachment 33452


You guys made a statement that implied nothing used egg whites. 

Some do, and some don't. Neither you or @BigChief1 are wrong. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 28, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You guys made a statement that implied nothing used egg whites.
> 
> Some do, and some don't. Neither you or @BigChief1 are wrong. 🤷‍♂️


I didn’t make a statement regarding egg whites. 

I asked which ones contain egg whites.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I didn’t make a statement regarding egg whites.
> 
> I asked which ones contain egg whites.


Oh, got it... I guess I misunderstood the response you gave to RiR0 as in your initial question being sarcasm... and that you were really telling him to prove that there were egg whites in some ice cream... because the notion would be ridiculous to consider.

I completely misunderstood. 😔


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 28, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Oh, got it... I guess I misunderstood the response you gave to RiR0 as in your initial question being sarcasm... and that you were really telling him to prove that there were egg whites in some ice cream... because the notion would be ridiculous to consider.
> 
> I completely misunderstood. 😔
> 
> View attachment 33454


It’s alright buddy. I’m just glad I was able to clear it up for you! Anytime. Just ask. 👍


----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s alright buddy. I’m just glad I was able to clear it up for you! Anytime. Just ask. 👍


You're so awesome I could kiss you on the mouth, in a non gay, yet completely homo-erotic way.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 28, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You're so awesome I could kiss you on the mouth, in a non gay, yet completely homo-erotic way.


That’s ok. I’ll pass on that one.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That’s ok. I’ll pass on that one.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 28, 2022)

Send0 said:


> View attachment 33455


Nope. Still a no.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 28, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Ben and Jerry's
> 
> View attachment 33451


oops are you telling me rapid barking asshole is wrong??????
I thought this was impossible WT Actual Fuck?


----------

